# Dis-assembling dear aunt Annie from Bachmann



## timlee49 (Jan 12, 2008)

G'day All,

Been covered before, I know, but a week of searching the forum has not brought up the information that I need.

I am converting a Bachmann Anniversary to battery power and using Peter Thornton's excellent article @ ovgrs as a guide.

I have completed the conversion in the tender using Tony Walsham's rcs EVOlution and so far that all works with radio controlled power to the Loco connection.

HOWEVER! I began isolating the track power collection system today. 

I have tried to take the bottom plate off the loco. It's not so easy!

Please, is there a step by step guide to the process? Remember, I am a bit fuzzy brained from my pain drugs.

Thanks in anticipation,
Tim


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi Tim,

Have a look on my site - http://www.musiccorner.co.uk/a335/Taking-Apart-an-Annie-4-6-0/article_info.html tjhat may help you and there are also some large PDF''s of the loco bits as well.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Tim

I don't know if it will fill your needs but in Paul Norton's article on the 'Annie' he isolates the track pick up at the switch in the smoke box. Here's the link to the topic, scroll down a bit to the _'Isolating The Track Power Wiring'_ section. I believe this is the same article you mentioned above, maybe you just missed that part. Hope I've been of some help.

*http://ovgrs.editme.com/Annie*


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Please, is there a step by step guide to the process 


Indeed there is - George Schreyer's excellent 'Tech Tips': 
http://www.girr.org/girr/tips/tips1/big_hauler_tips.html#assembly 
which says: 
_"The bottom cover comes off with four screws down the center line of the bottom cover. Remove all four screws." _

The front screw is between the cylinders and goes all the way up into the smokebox. 

Alternatively, just unsolder the wires at the motor. 

Incidentally, I used Tony's suggestion of connecting the antenna to the track pickup on one side, and I can hold my transmitter close to the rails and it responds 50-100' feet away. 

_And thanks for the compliment!_


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

I originally wired it to the switch in the smoke box, but later took out the pickups underneath. 

Turn the loco over. Let's see... 

There's a shiny screw all the way in the back. One right behind the rubber plug, one between the middle drivers, one under the pilot truck and two right behind the pilot. Then the bottom comes off with just a little fiddeling.


----------



## George Schreyer (Jan 16, 2009)

if it comes apart like a Big Hauler then the rear screw as shown in the previous post can be left alone. The next 3 come out. The 4th one is already missing. The two at the front can stay in. 

- gws


----------



## Paul Norton (Jan 8, 2008)

* ISOLATING THE TRACK POWER WIRING*


There is no need to open the locomotive to isolate the track power wiring. Open the circular cover on the front of the smoke box hiding the Large Scale/NMRA switch. All the track power wiring is routed through this switch.









The smoke box cover is held on with tabs on the top and bottom. Carefully pry it off to expose the switch wiring.

 

The track power wiring is attached to both ends of the Large Scale/NMRA switch.

 

Unsolder these wires from each end of the switch and cover each of them with shrink wrap.










Push the smoke box cover back on and close the circular switch cover.


----------

